# Recommend me a product for...



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

... the red plenums on my car.










I really want the red to 'pop' and retain some shine over time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Neat autosmart finish. Spray on and leave


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks, but that seems to be a water based tyre and trim dressing. The plenums are cast metal, painted/coated red.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Could you not put something like FK1000 on them ? 

Should withstand the engine bay temps and look belting


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

What about 303 Aerospace


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

camerashy said:


> What about 303 Aerospace


+1 gets my vote too.SJ.


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

But 303 aerospace is UV protectant for vinyl rather than painted metal.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

You maybe aware that ArtDeShine have a close relationship with Ital Auto, the Ferrari dealers for Singapore and Alfred from ADS uses either ArtDeNano or ArtDeSpiros coatings for the plenums


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

RipVega said:


> But 303 aerospace is UV protectant for vinyl rather than painted metal.


You seem to be abit to clever for your Own goodSJ.


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> You seem to be abit to clever for your Own goodSJ.


Meaning?


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

Ge03 said:


> You maybe aware that ArtDeShine have a close relationship with Ital Auto, the Ferrari dealers for Singapore and Alfred from ADS uses either ArtDeNano or ArtDeSpiros coatings for the plenums


Thank you. That certainly seems like good stuff, but so far I haven't found a UK supplier.

What would you consider to be a gtechniq or similar equivalent?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

RipVega said:


> Meaning?


Exactly that.SJ.


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

Obviously not as clever as you think I am as I have no idea what you're alluding to.

Just after some help. If you can't then please move on.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

RipVega said:


> Thank you. That certainly seems like good stuff, but so far I haven't found a UK supplier.
> 
> What would you consider to be a gtechniq or similar equivalent?


ArtDeShine EU is handled by stangalang, a member here.
Check out the ArtDeShine section in the Manufacturers part of the forum and you'll find his email or just send him a pm.


----------



## RipVega (Jan 8, 2014)

Ge03 said:


> ArtDeShine EU is handled by stangalang, a member here.
> Check out the ArtDeShine section in the Manufacturers part of the forum and you'll find his email or just send him a pm.


Great!

Thank you. I appreciate it.


----------

